# Fish-in cycle with Scarface



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

jennandjuicetm said:


> So now I'm ready to hands on learn the nitrogen cycle. LoL
> 
> I tested my 10g tank levels and the water that I condition to put in the tank.
> The tank has been running since Friday (5/9) and since then it's housed my betta, Scarface, due to lack of anything else for him to live in. In it I have a Pengiun Bio 100 filter with media that was previously used but seemed okay. I have gravel if that matters.
> ...


*Housing* 
*What size is your tank?* 10 gallon
*What temperature is your tank?* about 78f
*Does your tank have a filter?* Penguin Bio100, considering adding in a small internal filter.
*Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?* no
*Is your tank heated?* yes
*What tank mates does your betta fish live with?* none

*Food*
*What type of food do you feed your betta fish?* flakes
*How often do you feed your betta fish?* once a day

*Maintenance* 
*How often do you perform a water change?* Any time ammonia is ^ 0.25
*What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?* 25-50% unless someone drops 100 flakes in the tank then leaves them. -_-
*What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?* Prime, considering using the cycling helper, tuff made by Prime.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Both AM and PM showed us to be ammonia free! Started researching plants and foods today. Holy moly!


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Both AM and PM showed a smidge above 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites and nitrates. Keeping a close eye on the ammonia. Added 10 drops of Prime this morning as well.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Both AM and PM showed the same as yesterday. I didn't add any Prime this morning. Since last night the water got a little murky. Not sure why but I'm going to try to find out. There's also a bit of slime on some things on the tank. -_-


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Usually a cycling tank will get cloudy for a couple days as the bacteria blooms (increases rapidly). This is a good sign.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Even if there is still no ammonia? Didn't have time to test this morning but tonight it was still more yellow than green! (Using API liquid test kit.)


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Yep, it's normal to get really cloudy water at first. You might also get it from certain dusty substrates, like potting soil or fine sand. 

What does the slime look like? If it's whitish or light brown, it'll go away on its own after a while.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

The slime is clear, which is why it surprised me so much lol. 
No ammonia tonight and the water is cloudier than ever!


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

It's starting!! I could tell because when I got home from work the water was clear again.

Monday ammonia was 0.
Tuesday I thought it was a little above zero but I think it was actually 0.25. I also stated Seachem Stability because I figured it couldn't hurt. Added 1 cap (5mL) per directions.
Tonight ammonia is 0.5!! But both 0 nitrites and nitrates. It's too late to do a water change so I added 2mL of Prime and 2.5mL of Stability.
Tomorrow evening I will recheck ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites then perform a 25% water change. Not sure if I should vacuum my gravel. It's gross and needs it but I think the nastiness will help? I'll check ammonia afterward also to make sure it's low enough. I might add 1mL of Prime in the morning just to be sure the ammonia is safe.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Pre-water change tonight ammonia was back down to 0! ??? I was given the advice, "when in doubt do a water change" so I did. About 2 gallons. Added Prime 2mL, Stability 2.5mL, and API Stress Coat + 10mL. I want to start adding SC once a week just to keep him healthy under the stress of cycling. I didn't check the water after the change because I was too busy building him a house... Priorities, you know! 



jennandjuicetm said:


> Made Scarface a house. Construction on his garage and back yard have been postponed until I have more time.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Last night's water check showed 0 ammonia but forgot to add stability. Tonight was 0.5 ammonia, 0 nitrates and nitrates. Did a 20ish% water change and added Prime 2mL, Stability 5mL since I forgot last night, and API Stress Coat+ 5mL. Post wc ammonia = >0.25. Will recheck in the am!


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Last night ammonia tested 0.5 so I did a 50% wc. Added 2mL Prime and 2.5mL Stability. Did not chek water after because I got distracted. 
Ammonia tested 0.5mL tonight as well. Did a 50% wc + 2mL Prime and 2.5 Stability. After wc ammonia was still 0.25, did another 25% wc and added 1mL Prime, 2 mL Stability and 5mL Stress Coat +. 
Preaying to the nitrogen gods for some nitrites and nitrates very soon!


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Last night ammonia was a little above zero but definitrly not .25. Tonight it is back down to 0 with 0 nitrites and nitrates. 

Decided on a substrate (Seachem flourite) and lights (clam lights) for when I convert the 10 gallon to a planted tank to hopefully house puffers. That won't be until the 20 long is up and running for Scarface to move in to. Also considering an invert tank in a 5 gallon I have laying around. There is more research to be dome on inverts before I go down that road.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Haven't updated in a while because I've been so sad that my tank hadn't cycled. I emailed Seachem to see if I can get a refund on the Stability that didn't seem to work at all. I have done two water changes since the last update. It seemed my tank was at a stand still with the pattern of needing wc every 3 days. Last Sunday (5/31) I added another 20gph filter. Monday night I added an entire 3oz bottle of Tetra SafeStart after my most recent wc of 70%. Post wc ammonia was 0 and instead of Prime I used Tetra water conditioner since my water has no ammonia anyway. Also tested my ph at 7.4. Last night ammonia was a little above 0 but under 0.25 so I left it. Ph was 7.2/7.0ish. Tonight ammonia was 0!! So I tested for nitrites and got 0, tested nitrates and for about 5ppm!!!!! mg: :redyay: :mrgreen: Ph was down to about 6.8/7.0. Hopefully it stays up. Im wondering if the low ph was my issue with stability.


----------

